
Show HN: Prototype – build GraphQL backends without code - rj254
Hi HN,<p>We&#x27;re Rishabh, Aashish, and Noah, the creators of ProtoType: a platform for building GraphQL backends. You can check it out here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.useprototype.com<p>We were fed up with creating the same sort of APIs over and over again when building web applications so we built this tool for ourselves. As we&#x27;re all in university, we showed it around to our friends and they enjoyed using it to kickstart their projects. After that, we thought we&#x27;d host it on a website and allow anybody to use it!<p>ProtoType is different from similar GraphQL backend builders such as 8base in that it focuses on data modeling. All you need to do is model your data then hit deploy (no dealing with relational tables). Once you hit deploy, ProtoType will automatically generate and deploy a GraphQL server that supports your data models.<p>On the roadmap is migrations, tutorials, roles&#x2F;permissions, live server logs, and data metrics (how much your models are created, read, updated, and deleted).<p>Looking forward to all of your feedback!<p>The ProtoType team
======
ryantuck
This looks really neat.

Do you have plans to support some sort of markup language instead of requiring
properties to be added to models one at a time, similar to the DBML used by
[https://dbdiagram.io](https://dbdiagram.io) ?

~~~
NoKap64
Thanks Ryan! Configuring models in a low-code environment is on our roadmap
and DBML is a great example.

------
jaequery
For starters, can you explain how this is different from other solutions like
Hasura?

~~~
NoKap64
Good question. The main difference is the steps it takes to build a GraphQL
backend in ProtoType vs Hasura. In ProtoType, you model your data first then
click deploy.

------
NoKap64
I'm Noah—one of the creators. Glad to answer anyone's questions!

------
mokshjawa
How do you do code generation?

~~~
NoKap64
The "Download" button in the top right of the data modeling page will generate
your GraphQL server's code and download it.

